# Tips on how to make a ring bar



## danR78 (Jan 15, 2010)

I like making small boxes and jewelry boxes. I made a few for Christmas but I am struggling to make a nice ring bar. I have seen them for sale but I wanted to make my own. 
I used a block of 3/4 inch plywood and cut 3/16 inch dados a 1/2 inch deep to create the grooves for the rings. Then I used a spray adhesive with a thick fabric and worked the fabric across the block into each groove. 
I like the look, and ring fitting is fine, but it is way too rigid.
Does anyone have any tips or other ways to make a ring bar?


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am planning a jewelry box and am facing the same conundrum. I picked up a basic idea of what I want to try from around this forum.

I'm going to use rubber automotive fuel line or vacuum hose, about 1/2"-3/4" OD. I plan to butt several pieces of it edge to edge, maybe with a small gap. First I'll cover the hose pieces with felt, perhaps the self-adhesive type.

On each drawer side, I plan to counter-bore blind holes (with a foerstner bit) for the ends of the hoses to anchor into . Depending on how wide the drawer is, I may have to attach the hose to the bottom of the drawer, too, for rigidity.

Obviously, the idea is for the rings to fit in the spaces between the hoses. I'll be finding out how many bugs are in this idea later! :thumbsup:

Then again, we could always buy the ring holders from Rockler and be done with it.

Bill


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

*Ring Bars*

I make several jewelry boxes each year, and have finally settled on using closed-cell styrofoam for the ring-bars. I usually use two slots for each box.... one with a 1/8" kerf and one with a 3/16" kerf. I begin by using a larger piece of foam, cutting the kerfs 1/2" to 5/8" deep, then separate that portion from the larger piece. Once cut to approximate size, I then carefully glue fabric lining to the block then trim the ring-block to the exact size for the jewelry box. Two kerf widths will accomodate most rings for a ladies' box. You might consider slightly wider kerfs for a gentleman's box. The combined resiliancy of the combined cloth fabric and styrofoam have continued to keep rings snugly in place inside boxes that are several years old. Hope my explanation makes sense. If not, feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Woodcrafter,

How do you cut the foam??

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

dodgeboy; I just do all of the cuts on the tablesaw. You could use the bandsaw I guess, but the ridigity of the styrofoam makes it work very easy on the tablesaw. (This is the white styrofoam that you normally see used to form around shipments of electronics, etc.)


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Florists use it for dry flower arranging, it can be bought
at the Garden Centre. I would cut it with a craft knife and
straight edge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

mackem; I learn lots of stuff every day.....Craft knife and straight-edge might be fine, but I suspect it might become problematical when trying to cut a "clean" 1/8" or 3/16"kerf, 1/2" deep. Would you share your method for cleaning the waste out of those kerfs? I just always found it easier to use the t/s.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Sorry Woodcrafter, i should have said "cut to size":icon_redface:. I 
would then do as you suggested by using the table saw.
(I was very tired when i first posted and apologize for
the confusion.):wallbash:


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

Hay......no harm, no foul....... I'm just always searching for better ways to do things, and these forums provide those each and every day. I read a quote, the other day (think it may have been here, but don't remember who to credit).. "I consider the day lost if I don't learn something....and after all of these years, I haven't lost very many days". Stay safe and remember to wait til everything stops spinnin'. 

ron


----------



## jacobsk (Jan 19, 2010)

I've always taken foam and cut it into strips, then using spray adhesive covered three sides of the foam strip... by pressing several strips into felt and creating rows of foam covered in felt, I've had excellent results.

now I've just got to figure out to upload a working picture to show an example...


----------



## thesmellofsawdust (Aug 23, 2011)

*Easy Fix*

I too looked and looked for a simple, cost effective way to make ring bars, and finally came up with a great solution - I use PVC Closed Cell Vinyl Foam Weatherstrip Tape (yep, they stuff used to weather strip doors) and PSA velvet. Easy to cut, already has adhesive that bonds well on wood, and is just flexible enough to snugly hold and release rings. I've made bars for three different jewelry boxes and it takes just 20 minutes or so to make them and total cost is under $5.00 per box (still have lots of weather stripping and PSA velvet left).


----------

